# USA Embargo from any outside country



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Just found out through a couple of the guys that as of Nov.08,2010 that there was a embargo put on any country trying to import to the USA with any lifestock ( Dogs ), I called some folks at continental 1-800-575-3335 which is the direct line to continental dog shipping national and international and they confirmed. I also asked why and they confirmed national security relating to a new terror threat and they told me that they would not know to when the embargo would be lifted all they could say is when the threat level lowers that they would probally re-open relations again. Theres more particulars to it but said it involved something to do with TSA numbers that they could not give out over the phone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Just found out through a couple of the guys that as of Nov.08,2010 that there was a embargo put on any country trying to import to the USA with any lifestock ( Dogs ), I called some folks at continental 1-800-575-3335 which is the direct line to continental dog shipping national and international and they confirmed. I also asked why and they confirmed national security relating to a new terror threat and they told me that they would not know to when the embargo would be lifted all they could say is when the threat level lowers that they would probally re-open relations again. Theres more particulars to it but said it involved something to do with TSA numbers that they could not give out over the phone.


 
Not disagreeing with you, but that cannot be correct as I know two dogs coming in this weekend? Weird....I will look into though


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

As I understand it, the embargo is only for dogs shipping as cargo. Dogs traveling with a handler are still able to be brought into the country.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

On the phone with continental right now and there saying if its cargo even with the passenger it won't happen. She said this is a new directive that will not change anytime soon. only way is with something like amerijet that is a cargo carrier with no passengers on board that flys with Miami. Or a possibility of knowing a shipper for more than 30 days that you have a relation with that will sign thesecurity release papers that are provided to TSA.

What bullshit this is, we should just repeat nagasaki and Hiroshima, these terrorist are ruining everything for everybody. Just my .02 dam cents. Sorry if ebrasive to some.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Not disagreeing with you, but that cannot be correct as I know two dogs coming in this weekend? Weird....I will look into though


With who or is with Gov't connections


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Shes telling me the number to amerijet hold on 281-670-1120, this is the Houston direct number.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

USA Gov't is so nice to us that there has been nothing on the news about this, I ask her why and she told me that the USA Gov't does not need to make it public, Gee thanks lady.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

All you importers and exporters better start doing your homework before you start taking peoples money or sending money, Going to call Amerijet, will update with what they got to say.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> With who or is with Gov't connections


 
Individual flying in Sat night


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Not 100% correct. Our O litter just came in on 11/11. no workarounds. Normal process

Call Barthco, as they are in the business.


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

To those who have successfully shipped since the embargo, If there are work arounds, information would be appreciated.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

www.amerijet.com Basically they fly the lower carribean, latin america, south america but also have interline airlines that pick up through out the rest of the world. Prices on the high end are 2.47 per lb. They fly to Miami then truck out or you need to have a broker line up another regular flight becuase I guess the same dog that was threat once its in the USA is no longer a threat. WTF does that mean](*,)


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Also for folks here in the USA we can still ship out of country to any country I guess, she corrected herself, I guess we are all angelsO here in the USA AHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAH what a joke that is:roll:.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Sue DiCero said:


> Not 100% correct. Our O litter just came in on 11/11. no workarounds. Normal process
> 
> Call Barthco, as they are in the business.


Yea I know Mike & Lauren both and have talked with them already their saying it came into affect on the 15th not the 8th. But you got the numbers I provided and also Barthco's so maybe it was since the 15th and not the 8th.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Individual flying in Sat night


from where and what airline, who ever it is might have that prior to 30 day working relationship with the carrier. Also they might of signed off on that security TSA document that the vouch for them and they are off good moral character.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Sue DiCero said:


> Not 100% correct. Our O litter just came in on 11/11. no workarounds. Normal process
> 
> Call Barthco, as they are in the business.


Also Mike said that barthco can't sign off on deportation documents from any other soil than the USA, so you must have used Zoologistics or animals to fly or some other operation on the oposite side of the pond.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

All you got to do is call continental or pick up a phone and call TSA and you will see that I am 110% correct on everything type on here. Not saying that you can't get dogs but you as well as everybody that you are dealing with cross pond we'll have to meet all the stipulations for here in the USA. Now as far as foreign countries or south america or canada I don't know you will have to take that up in your airline carriers withing your countries I'm just stating the new facts of the USA.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

No problems shipping dogs from Germany. We just shipped 4 separate shipments into Houston on Lufthansa with no issues.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Harry,

That's the answer nuke more countries, because there aren't enough countries that already hate American's? LMAO.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Tim Bartlett said:


> No problems shipping dogs from Germany. We just shipped 4 separate shipments into Houston on Lufthansa with no issues.


BTW, we use Gradlyn Kennels out of Frankfurt......


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Tim Bartlett said:


> BTW, we use Gradlyn Kennels out of Frankfurt......


Since yesterday the 15th you have and got the dogs today? what airlines?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Harry,
> 
> That's the answer nuke more countries, because there aren't enough countries that already hate American's? LMAO.


LOL no joke, and like only the countries we've invaded are the ones with terrorists...

AND, from what I"ve read, this isn't the first time we've had an embargo.



> As one example of current information, there is a U.S. Customs embargo on the import of dogs into the U.S. until September 15, 2003. All airlines which arrive in the U.S. must comply with federal regulations which prohibit the transport of "dangerous or hazardous" baggage or cargo. Typically, the airlines will require a health certificate that the pet or dog has been vaccinated against rabies and is otherwise fit for travel.




http://www.usaimmigrationattorney.com/NewSite/BringingPetIntoUS.htm

^ Notice teh date is shortly after we invaded Iraq.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Harry,
> 
> That's the answer nuke more countries, because there aren't enough countries that already hate American's? LMAO.


Figure of speech dude, Not only that they already hate us LOL, not to mention we have major airline issues now no thanks to them, there constantly impede on our rights for commerce and I guess we should allow for it to continue, I don't think so. 9-11, desert storm lost of life etc........, need I continue on. Maybe harsh for my earlier comment but when does it stop when we are scared to leave our homes or do business with countries abroad that are nice NON terror threat countries such as many of the countries we get our dogs from.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

The biggest threat are the dogs that use coyotes to get over here illegally...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> The biggest threat are the dogs that use coyotes to get over here illegally...


Don't disagree there either


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Just out of curiosity but has the first person on here thought to pick up a phone to verify what has been typed or you just going off what you think you might know with the exception of Jody Butler who said he was going to look into it. My guess would be not because why???????????

I posted this to make people aware of the new coming of our dogs that is already under way, my bad for throwing out some FACTUAL info for ya. 

Folks good luck to ya I'm done with this post, have at it. Oh yea once again numbers are there for ya to call so it shouldn't be to much inconvience for ya being that all the leg work is done\\/.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm actually looking up the customs website to see if they put anything in about it - but haven't found anything. In fact, in their "news" section, there's nothing new except "delayed travel due to volcanic eruption in Iceland" - from ya know, back in April/May.

I'm just looking out of curiosity but I can't find anything about it.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Very simple. I emailed Mike and his response was:

"Not an embargo you will need an agent to ship them. You cannot book yourself... Mike"

We use Gradlyn as well all the time.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Harry.
Is it possible this is an airline specific thing?
Or does it pertain to all dogs entering the US?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'm actually looking up the customs website to see if they put anything in about it - but haven't found anything. In fact, in their "news" section, there's nothing new except "delayed travel due to volcanic eruption in Iceland" - from ya know, back in April/May.
> 
> I'm just looking out of curiosity but I can't find anything about it.


PICK UP A PHONE AND CALL1-800-575-3335 direct line no pushing numbers and ask about the GOVT TSA EMBARGO, ITS A FREE PHONE CALL:-o


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Harry.
> Is it possible this is an airline specific thing?
> Or does it pertain to all dogs entering the US?


I think that's the case, it's a TSA/airlines rule - because I can't find anything through Customs that says anything about embargo on pet import/export at all - just the basic rules for dealing with customs when importing/exporting.

If i was concerned, I'd call Customs and the USDA to inquire.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Also Mike said that barthco can't sign off on deportation documents from any other soil than the USA, so you must have used Zoologistics or animals to fly or some other operation on the oposite side of the pond.





Sue DiCero said:


> Very simple. I emailed Mike and his response was:
> 
> "Not an embargo you will need an agent to ship them. You cannot book yourself... Mike"
> 
> We use Gradlyn as well all the time.


Pretty much what I already said but you still need to get the airline secuirty voucher if the plane contains passengers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Just called a friend at TSA and State Department, then immediately called to confirm with airlines (Continental) Here is what I got told...

Effective 12 November 2010 (Tenative) for 30 days and possibly permanent....still no hard answer you will need a broker on both ends in order to import a puppy/dog. Also, if you are transporting as excess baggage, unless you can prove you brought him over and now bringing him back you will also need a broker. This is simply to justify who you say you are. 

Brokers have clearances and work with customs (Sometimes this is the most crooked part of it), and allow ease and freedom of movement. Some people import one or two animals throughout the year and never dealt with brokers, others import 100's and deal with them constantly so this will be no change or anything different, but for the occasional sport enthusiast/hobbyist it will require a few extra dollars on both ends to get your pup/dog. I've been told this may or may not ever update online unless it goes into full affect which they believe it will over time, just not sure.

This is for ALL dogs entering the US that have to go through Customs.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Harry.
> Is it possible this is an airline specific thing?
> Or does it pertain to all dogs entering the US?


I was told that it effects all inbound planes containing cargo especially life stock. Of course there is stipulations or getting someone to vouch for security papers for the TSA but if its I guess someone new that has only one or two dogs or doesn't know someone specially then theres a thirty plus day grace period of making intital contact in person at the airlines to the time you ship.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

And anyone dealing with brokers understands a scratch here and scratch there can go a long way!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Just called a friend at TSA and State Department, then immediately called to confirm with airlines (Continental) Here is what I got told...
> 
> Effective 12 November 2010 (Tenative) for 30 days and possibly permanent....still no hard answer you will need a broker on both ends in order to import a puppy/dog. Also, if you are transporting as excess baggage, unless you can prove you brought him over and now bringing him back you will also need a broker. This is simply to justify who you say you are.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jody hopely your clarification is correct because you were told the 12th and I was told the 8th and 15th LOL. But I trust your date then just regular 1-800 phone employees. Hey did you happen to ask about the whole thirty day bit and TSA security papers vouching that they know there good people that I was told from continental on two different occasions today. I was also told if it comes to mind about the brokers needing TSA numbers or some other type of IATAA number or something of that sort.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Thanks Jody hopely your clarification is correct because you were told the 12th and I was told the 8th and 15th LOL. But I trust your date then just regular 1-800 phone employees. Hey did you happen to ask about the whole thirty day bit and TSA security papers vouching that they know there good people that I was told from continental on two different occasions today. I was also told if it comes to mind about the brokers needing TSA numbers or some other type of IATAA number or something of that sort.


 
All the major brokers (which some mentioned in this thread) already have the TSA Security data, that is the reason it is so easy for them to do all the dirty work. What they told you is correct, however individuals will not be able to fill out security paperwork, it has to be done through broker on both ends. It cost you more, but its a hell of alot easier. 

Again, they said it is a 30 day process, they don't even know if it will continue right away, but are confident this is how it will be in the future permanantly.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> All the major brokers (which some mentioned in this thread) already have the TSA Security data, that is the reason it is so easy for them to do all the dirty work. What they told you is correct, however individuals will not be able to fill out security paperwork, it has to be done through broker on both ends. It cost you more, but its a hell of alot easier.
> 
> Again, they said it is a 30 day process, they don't even know if it will continue right away, but are confident this is how it will be in the future permanantly.


Gotcha yea I just recieved this from the lady at continental, because i told her I wanted some kind of proof to the factual info as she put it. Concerning this whole process. I'm glad she did so I don't look like I need to be put in the looney bin:razz:

http://blog.petrelocation.com/blog/...-directive-restricts-live-cargo-imports-to-us


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Well folks I will post it again just to verify for all of you that have been looking so hard to disagree with the info posted. Next time don't be so fast to disagree just to agree to disagree. Theres always room to learn something new, open mindness is a gift not a disease:-k

http://blog.petrelocation.com/blog/...-directive-restricts-live-cargo-imports-to-us


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Since this is interesting, the site says "via cargo". From what I understood when I was looking at shipping my dogs, cargo and excess baggage are different - but I have a feeling that if you flew over to pick up your pup and went to fly back with the pup as excess baggage this month the same rules might apply?

It's vague, maybe someone else understands it better than I do 

By the way, thanks for the link - I wasn't disagreeing, I just couldn't find anything pertaining to it.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Since this is interesting, the site says "via cargo". From what I understood when I was looking at shipping my dogs, cargo and excess baggage are different - but I have a feeling that if you flew over to pick up your pup and went to fly back with the pup as excess baggage this month the same rules might apply?
> 
> It's vague, maybe someone else understands it better than I do
> 
> By the way, thanks for the link - I wasn't disagreeing, I just couldn't find anything pertaining to it.


No problemo, I am not picking up a pup I was posting for the better good of the people of this forum, Also considering get back one of my dogs from a fella who is deploying on private contract that is out of country. Hes wanting to stick the dog with a brother in law that doesn't know jack about a pet mean while a PH1 dog LOL.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats pretty ****ed up. I would have thought that the US government should be less worried about someone importing a dog, and more worried about having Al-Qaeda's No. 3 over for dinner at the pentagon.
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/10/20/al-qaeda-terror-leader-dined-pentagon-months/


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Since this is interesting, the site says "via cargo". From what I understood when I was looking at shipping my dogs, cargo and excess baggage are different - but I have a feeling that if you flew over to pick up your pup and went to fly back with the pup as excess baggage this month the same rules might apply?
> 
> It's vague, maybe someone else understands it better than I do
> 
> By the way, thanks for the link - I wasn't disagreeing, I just couldn't find anything pertaining to it.


Don't qoute me on service dogs cause I don't know, but any dog over 15lbs must ride cargo and fit all of these new requirements for at least now to they figure out what the hell there doing with this new directive put in place this month.

Which I don't understand does a 15lb dog not fit the chance of terrorism for a passenger plane, really don't get their whole thinking process](*,)


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Thats pretty ****ed up. I would have thought that the US government should be less worried about someone importing a dog, and more worried about having Al-Qaeda's No. 3 over for dinner at the pentagon.
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/10/20/al-qaeda-terror-leader-dined-pentagon-months/


Yea no shit Chris you couldn't of hit that one any better on the head


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Harry Keely said:


> Since yesterday the 15th you have and got the dogs today? what airlines?


We only deal with Gradlyn and they use Lufthansa. We flew 40 to Houston yesterday on a commercial flight and 40 more just departed an hour ago on a commercial flight. Gradlyn must know someone.......


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

not same #s as Tim, but we use Barthco and Gradlyn. No issues at all.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Tim Bartlett said:


> We only deal with Gradlyn and they use Lufthansa. We flew 40 to Houston yesterday on a commercial flight and 40 more just departed an hour ago on a commercial flight. Gradlyn must know someone.......


Must be they know someone or it sounds like your using a broker regulary at those kind of numbers on being your in texas you might be part of MWD. Just my assumption.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Don't qoute me on service dogs cause I don't know, but any dog over 15lbs must ride cargo and fit all of these new requirements for at least now to they figure out what the hell there doing with this new directive put in place this month.
> 
> Which I don't understand does a 15lb dog not fit the chance of terrorism for a passenger plane, really don't get their whole thinking process](*,)


They don't let you have small pets as carry on for international flights anyway - i.e. if you flew to Germany to pick up an 8 week old puppy, it would have to fly back in the cargo area of the plane, even if it's under 15 lbs, etc. No clue about service animals though.
But when I was talking to the airlines, there is a difference between a "cargo" shipped dog and one that is "excess baggage".

Cargo shipping, to them, meant the dog was flying alone. Excess baggage means the owner was on the same flight. The price was different too, to ship the dogs unaccompanied was like $1000 each, to ship them as my excess baggage on the flight i was going on was $200/dog.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Departures are no known issues of yet only inbound to USA


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Easy solution to the "embargo"
Fly the dogs to Mexico city where they can take a bus to Nogales, Mexico. Upon there arrival I will be waiting with a cargo truck of "pottery". I will gladly transport them across the border to Phx. safely. You can arrange pick up or further transport from there. All for a small fee of coarse. 


p.s. if the money for the transport isn't received within 24hrs of arriving in Phx. your dog will be put to work until paid off.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> They don't let you have small pets as carry on for international flights anyway - i.e. if you flew to Germany to pick up an 8 week old puppy, it would have to fly back in the cargo area of the plane, even if it's under 15 lbs, etc. No clue about service animals though.
> But when I was talking to the airlines, there is a difference between a "cargo" shipped dog and one that is "excess baggage".
> 
> Cargo shipping, to them, meant the dog was flying alone. Excess baggage means the owner was on the same flight. The price was different too, to ship the dogs unaccompanied was like $1000 each, to ship them as my excess baggage on the flight i was going on was $200/dog.


Gotcha


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Alright folks well I leave it to u now to hash and shoot it out, I guess this good deed didn't go unpunished :lol: Have fun with assumptions and whos getting in and whos not, i got what info I need from it. Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> not same #s as Tim, but we use Barthco and Gradlyn. No issues at all.


 
Yes, and these are two companies they mentioned, Barthco being the big one here is US to handle Customs...


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

The Blog says:

"This specific directive applies to all US airlines operating internationally. It does not apply to domestic flights or those connecting between two non-US locations."


Does this mean it does NOT apply to European carriers? Luftansa, Icelandair, SAS (all great with dogs) and others?

Thanks for posting this as my fiance is moving here with her dogs very soon and this could definately effect us.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Frank Phillips said:


> The Blog says:
> 
> "This specific directive applies to all US airlines operating internationally. It does not apply to domestic flights or those connecting between two non-US locations."
> 
> ...


 
As I have been told, it affects any animals entering the US from foreigh soil. Regardles of Cargo or Excess Baggage.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Frank Phillips said:


> The Blog says:
> 
> "This specific directive applies to all US airlines operating internationally. It does not apply to domestic flights or those connecting between two non-US locations."
> 
> ...


From what I been told it soes NOT affect dogs withing the USA going to another location in the USA, from what it says and I been told it involves all airlines coming into the USA from foreign soils. Although you can involve to brokers one here in the USA and one in the country that you are shipping from that have a 30 day relationship or longer with customs and the airline carrier. This also is available to frequent flyers that have a working relationship with a outside airline. Once the dogs are on the planes you are good to go. From what it has made out o be is it basically hurts the individuals like yourself that are trying to move dogs privately and these are the folks that will need custom brokers with TSA numbers and some other sort of number for them to be able to ship to the USA as a customs or freight broker. Hope this clears it up for ya. I would get on the horn now and get the ball rolling if I was u.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Frank Phillips said:


> The Blog says:
> 
> "This specific directive applies to all US airlines operating internationally. It does not apply to domestic flights or those connecting between two non-US locations."
> 
> ...


 
BARTHCO here will give you all the information on locations and what to do with the new requirements.


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> BARTHCO here will give you all the information on locations and what to do with the new requirements.


 
What do you mean "BARTHCO here..." Do they have offices that I can call here in the U.S.? I have only flown with my dogs with me, never needed to do this before.

Thanks

Frank


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> BARTHCO here will give you all the information on locations and what to do with the new requirements.


To add to Jody's info aske for Mike or Lauren, good luck


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Frank Phillips said:


> What do you mean "BARTHCO here..." Do they have offices that I can call here in the U.S.? I have only flown with my dogs with me, never needed to do this before.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Frank


Theres many but there HQ is out of Philly you can google Barthco there a division of OHL, good people and have been moving dogs, farm, zoo animals for a long time now, they got there t's and i's dotted and crossed. It should run you about 250 which is a flat rate up to 10 dogs.


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot Harry


I have a call into Mike at Barthco


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Frank Phillips said:


> Thanks a lot Harry
> 
> 
> I have a call into Mike at Barthco


No problem and good luck


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

Called Lufthansa Cargo 10m ago, spoke w/ Amber(?). She checked with manager, they have not heard of anything about an embargo. I questioned about dogs/pups from Frankfurt to LAX. She said - and I quote "no problem, plan it as usual...".


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

john simmons said:


> Called Lufthansa Cargo 10m ago, spoke w/ Amber(?). She checked with manager, they have not heard of anything about an embargo. I questioned about dogs/pups from Frankfurt to LAX. She said - and I quote "no problem, plan it as usual...".


http://blog.petrelocation.com/blog/...-directive-restricts-live-cargo-imports-to-us


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

I contacted Barthco and I also contacted the PetRelocation that wrote the blog. They both gave me the same answer. Barthco told me they are just strictly enforcing rules that have already been in place now about importing valuable dogs requiring a broker.

Here is the Email answer from PetRelocation:

Hello Frank,

I saw your comment on our blog and thought I’d reach out to you directly. The directive applies to air carriers entering the US. However it only applies to people shipping pets as cargo, not accompanied pets.

Please let me know if you have any additional questions.

Kind regards,
Rachel


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Frank Phillips said:


> I contacted Barthco and I also contacted the PetRelocation that wrote the blog. They both gave me the same answer. Barthco told me they are just strictly enforcing rules that have already been in place now about importing valuable dogs requiring a broker.
> 
> Here is the Email answer from PetRelocation:
> 
> ...


Yea I was told the same thing as dog needs to be under 15lbs to ride in a small like tote carrier and not 100% sure on service dogs but am assuming that they must be allowed to ride the passenger area.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

What I don't understand is why don't they run the dogs through x-ray like there doing for boarding passengers would make life a whole lot easier for everybody.


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Yea I was told the same thing as dog needs to be under 15lbs to ride in a small like tote carrier and not 100% sure on service dogs but am assuming that they must be allowed to ride the passenger area.


 
But you can bring bigger dogs, checked as excess baggage no problem also. It is only if they are shipped as cargo (owner not on the plane also) I think Continental now ships ALL dogs as cargo, even if the owner is on the plane. No more as excess baggage on Continental. That's why you are getting the answers you are getting from Continental. If you want to bring as excess baggage call a different airline.

Frank


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Frank Phillips said:


> But you can bring bigger dogs, checked as excess baggage no problem also. It is only if they are shipped as cargo (owner not on the plane also) I think Continental now ships ALL dogs as cargo, even if the owner is on the plane. No more as excess baggage on Continental. That's why you are getting the answers you are getting from Continental. If you want to bring as excess baggage call a different airline.
> 
> Frank


I'm not flying with any dogs, I was just posting for a heads up to folks. With the exception of the possibility of getting back one of my older dogs because of a deployment of the owner. Thats why I know and have been checking into all this crap:lol:


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

That is why I said to contact Barthco, I did and posted Mike's answer. They have the current information.


Thank you Frank


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Sue DiCero said:


> That is why I said to contact Barthco, I did and posted Mike's answer. They have the current information.
> 
> 
> Thank you Frank


Sue you must have missed the part when I said I know Mike & Lauren at Barthco and talked with them:roll:, This was put up for a heads up for people that are not familiar or didn't have a outlet but Now do.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Just brought in a female at november 14th with Lufthansa.


----------



## Charles Wrenn (Apr 22, 2008)

I just brought in a mali from Amsterdam...Came Airfrance/KLM...No problems other than lack of urgency on behalf of the airlines....

Charles


----------

